# Fiction and Non-Fiction Books For Sale



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Books that are crossed out have been sold. Prices are negotiable. More to add shortly.

Signed/Rare Books -

King of Thorns - Signed/Numbered - £30
Emperor of Thorns - Signed/Dated/Inscription £30
The Daylight War (Peter V Brett) - Signed/Dated/Inscription - £20
The Path of Anger (Antonie Rouaud) - Signed - £20
The Black Guard (A J Smith) - Signed/Dated/Inscription - £10
The Lies of Locke Lamora (Scott Lynch) - Signed - £80
The Republic of Thieves (Scott Lynch) - Signed - £20
The Gospel of Loki (Joanne Harris) - Signed - £20
Last Argument of Kings (" ") - Large Paperback Edition - Signed - £30
Night of Villjamur (Mark Charon Newton) - Signed - £15
The Grim Company (Luke Skull) - Signed/Dated/Inscription - £25
Steelheart (Brandon Sanderson) - Signed/Dated/Inscription (UK Gollancz) - £60
The Night Watch (Sergei Lukyanenko) - Signed/Stamped - £30
Swords of Good Men (Snorri Kristjansson) - Signed/Dated/Inscription - £20
The Grave Thief (Tom Lloyd) - Signed - £10
Temeraire (Naomi Novik) - Second Edition - £10
Temearire: Thorne of Jade - First Edition - £10
Temearire: Black Powder War - First Edition - £10
The Passage (Justin Cronin) - Signed Limited Edition - £25
Wool (Hugh Howey) - Signed - £15
The Time Traveller's Wife - Signed/Bookplate/First Edition - £50
The Martian (Andy Weir) - Signed/Numbered - £30
HHhH (Laurent Binet) - Signed/Located/Dated - £20
Wolfhound Century (Peter Higgins) - Signed/Dated/Inscription - £15
Seven Wonder (Adam Christopher) - Signed Special Edition - £10
Slaughterhouse 5 (Kurt Vonnegut) - 1970/First Edition/UK - £30/40

Fantasy -
The Desert Spear - Peter V Brett - £10
The Stormcaller - Tom Lloyd - £10
The Last Wish (PB) - Andrzej Sawpkowski - £5
Blood of Elves - Andrzej Sawpkoski - £8
Red Seas Under Red Skies (BCA Edition) - Scott Lynch - £5
Scar Night - Alan Campbell - £5
Winterbirth - Brian Ruckley - £5
Gardens of the Moon (10th Anniversary Edition) - Steven Erickkson - £10
Temerarie: Victory of Eagles - Noami Novik - £8
Temeraire: Empire of Ivory - Noami Novik - £8
A Game of Thornes (Bantam Edition) - £20
A Clash of Kings (BCA) - £5
A Storm of Swords (BCA) -£5
A Feast of Crows (BCA) - £5
Farseer Books 1 and 2 (Paperback) - Robin Hobb - £8
David Gemmell - £5 each
Winter Warrior (HB)
Hero in the Shadows (PB)
Sword in the Storm (PB)
Midnight Falcon (PB)
Waylander (PB)
Waylander 2 (PB)
Quest for Lost Heroes (PB)
The King Beyond the Gate (PB)
Ravenheart (PB)
Druss The Legend (PB)
Legend (PB)
The Legend of Deathwalker (PB)
Stormrider (PB)
The Novice - Trudi Canavan - £5
The Magician - " " - £5
The Highlord - " " - £5
The Magicians Apprentice - " " - £10
The Ambassador's Mission - " " - £10
North Lights (HB) - Philip Pullman - £10
Subtle Knife (HB) - " " - £10
Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone (PB) - £2
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (PB) £2
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (PB) - £2
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (PB) - £2
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (1st/HB) - £15
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (1st/HB) - £15
Harry Potter and the Deadly Hallow (1st/HB) - £15


Ancient History Non-Fiction -
All are in good condition. Some might have pencil markings on for notes or potentially highlighted. 

The Greek Myths - Robert Graves (Folio Society)
The Last Days of Socrates - Plato (Penguin)
The Jugurthine Wars/The Conquest of Catiline - Sallust (Dover)
A History of My Times - Xenophon (Penguin)
The Athenian Constitution - Aristotle (Penguin)
The Nicomachean Ethics - Aristotle (Penguin)
Greek Lyric Poetry - West (Dover)
History of the Peloponnesian War - Thucydides (Dover)
The Iliad - Homer (Penguin)
Symposium - Plato/Gill (Penguin)
On Sparta - Plutarch (Penguin)
The Rise of the Roman Empire - Polybius (Penguin)
The Odes - Pindar (Dover)
The Battles of Thermopylae - Rupert Matthew 
Thermopylae: The Battle for the West - Ernie Bradford
Medea and other plays - Euripides (Penguin)
The Early History of Rome - Livy (Dover)
The Annals of Imperial Rome- Tacitus (Dover)
Roman Warfare - Adrian Goldsworth (HB)
Roman Imperialism - C B Champion
The Landmark Thucydides - Robert B Strassler (HB)
The Roman Army 100BC-AD200 - Adrian Goldsworthy
The Fall of Carthage - Adrian Goldsworthy
The Roman Republic - Michael Crawford
The Greek and Persian Wars 499-386BC - Philip de Souza (Osprey) 
Religions of Rome Vol 2 Sourcebook - Mary Beard
Magic, Witchcraft and Ghosts in the Greek and Roman Worlds (2nd edition) - Danial Ogden
The Odyessy - E U Reiu (Folio Society)
Battles of the Greek and Roman Worlds - Montagu (HB)
The Classical World: An Epic of Greece and Rome - Robin Lane Fox
Persian Fire - Tom Holland
Rubicon - Tom Holland
The Spartans - Paul Cartledge
Oxford Dictionary of the Classical World - Various
The Peloponnesian War - Donald Kagan
Plato and the Trial of Socrates in the Apology - Various (Hackett)
The Greek World 479-323BC (3rd edition) - Simon Hornblower
The Greco-Persian Wars: From the end of the Peloponnesian War to the Battle of Ipus - Hardy 
A History of Archaic Greek World 1200-479BC - J M Hall
The Histories - Tacitus (Dover)
The Republic - Plato (Penguin)

Science Fiction - 

Metro 2033 (PB) - £6
Metro 2034 (HB) - £10
Adam Baker - (PBs) - £5 each
Outpost
Terminus
Juggernaut 
Impact
Alex Scarrow - (PBs) - £4
All 8 books in the series


----------

